# uk travel



## joey smith (Mar 15, 2014)

anyone been to uk?


----------



## pufferfish (Feb 24, 2017)

if you do ever go to the Uk, I'm from Scotland, deffo 100 percent go up to places like fort William, Inverness.. these are the best places, especially in winter as it will have a good amount of snow, can ski etc


----------

